# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Духовные учители и проповедники ИСККОН >  Его Милость Радха Дамодара Прабху

## Хари-канта д.д.

Обращение Е.С.Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами Махараджа о Е.М. Радха Дамодаре Прабху:



Дорогие вайшнавы,

Примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны. Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Недавно очень тяжело заболел Радха-Дамодар Прабху, один из первых преданных в Советском Союзе.

В течение почти сорока лет он следует за Шрилой Прабхупадой и прошел очень большой и очень непростой путь. Выпускник МАИ (Московского авиационного института), он услышал Маха-мантру в 1979 г. и сразу стал повторять ее на четках. Тогда же началось его общение с преданными. Очень быстро он стал одним из негласных лидеров тогда подпольного движения. Он приглашает людей на программы, распространяет книги Шрилы Прабхупады, реально рискуя всем. В то время в Комитете государственной безопасности был создан специальный отдел по борьбе с кришнаитами. В конце 80 г. выходит разгромная статья в "Неделе" и вскоре начинается первый процесс против вайшнавов. Но это не помешало Радхе-Дамодаре продолжать заниматься своим служением, которое он уже тогда сделал смыслом своей жизни.

В мае 1983 году Радха-Дамодар прабху, чувствуя, что скоро придет его очередь, уезжает из Москвы. В июне он был арестован в Краснодарском Крае, и по этапу, в столыпинских вагонах, отправлен в Москву, в Бутырскую тюрьму, где находился около года.

Условия были ужасные - в камерах, предназначенных для двадцати человек, было по шестьдесят и более заключенных. Люди спали по очереди в три смены.

Круглосуточно горел свет и круглосуточно стоял дым коромыслом! Все курили.

Через год, после бесконечных допросов и дознаний, наконец, состоялся суд.

Радху-Дамодару посылают на зону в Мордовию. На зоне Радха- Дамодар прабху работал ночами - клеил предохранители для телевизоров. От ядовитого клея слезали на пальцах рук ногти. От недоедания на тюремной поверке от голода он много раз терял сознание. При этом он строго соблюдал все принципы и продолжал проповедовать.

В результате всех этих событий его здоровье сильно пошатнулось, в особенности пострадали лёгкие. И сейчас болезнь поразила именно их.

В 1987 году все преданные, которые были репрессированы в СССР, были реабилитированы, и с тех самых пор Радха-Дамодар становится признанным лидером Движения сознания Кришны в Советском Союзе и потом в России. С его именем связаны все самые важные события в короткой, но богатой событиями истории нашего общества. Все, кто знает его, поражаются его стабильности, выдержанности, воспитанности, доброжелательности и неизменно хорошему настроению. Он помог очень многим, но сейчас нуждается в нашей помощи и поддержке.

Мы очень просим все преданных молиться за здоровье Радха-Дамодары, если есть возможность, посвящать ему киртаны и делать ягьи.



Ваш слуга Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами от имени Национального совета ИСККОН в России

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Хороший преданный. Похож на моего покойного деда по папиной линии)

Дед в молодости тоже _служил в армии_ 4,5 года аж на Чукотке и прилегающих територриях (для уроженца Украины с дальними кавказскими корнями это, вероятно, было нелегко), строил аэропорты. Рассказывал, что спали они в вырубленных в снегу "бараках". Ушел в 74 года. Тело покинул стоя - соседи думали, что просто прислонился к стене отдохнуть) Имел крепкое здоровье, до конца обрабатывал сам огород в 60 соток и еще соседям помогал, был щедрым человеком. Если бы не пил самогон и не курил ядреную махорку, то прожил бы ИМХО лет 90, если не больше. Чего и желаю Радха Дамодару пр.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Сегодня ночью , около 12 00 ушел из этого мира Радха Дамодар Прабху, удивительный вайшнав. Он - один из первых преданных российского ИСККОН, с таким мягким, любящим сердцем, и одновременно несгибаемый и твердый в самых главных вопросах. Помолитесь пожалуйста за него. Такие молитвы за возвышенных вайшнавов прежде всего очищают наше сердце...

[04.09.16, 6:40:39] Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: Радха-Дамодар ушел сегодня ночью, около 12.
[04.09.16, 6:42:48] ББ Кешава Свами: Харе Кришна! Примите мои поклоны. Молюсь о Радха Дамодаре прабху... К сожалению не смогу приехать проститься с ним. Буду петь сегодня с преданными киртан в память о нем
[04.09.16, 7:07:15] Гадецкий Олег: Удивительный вайшнав. Навсегда остается в сердце своими прекрасными качествами. Сейчас в Кишиневе веду программу для широкой аудитории. Пусть она будет подношением ему… Он так много сделал для развития миссии.
[04.09.16, 7:07:24] Ангира Муни: Как будто, Кришна просто взял и забрал его...
Сейчас буду рассказывать о нем преданным на утренней лекции в Подольске.
[04.09.16, 7:07:48] Гадецкий Олег: Да, как то очень быстро и легко взял…
[04.09.16, 7:09:15] Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: Те, кто был рядом, говорят, что он ушел очень легко и спокойно. Не было никаких страданий - просто выдохнул и ушел.
[04.09.16, 7:09:34] Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: Сегодняшняя программа в храме будет посвящена ему.
[04.09.16, 7:15:34] Патита Павана: Сердце разрывается, хотя понимаю, что он уже дома…
[04.09.16, 7:18:58] vishnutattva:
Взмахни, Ангел, крылами! Крылами верности и чистоты.
Взлети,Ангел, над нами, теперь уж свободен ты.
Теперь ты свободен от боли  искусанных губ до крови...
Ты улетаешь на волю,  домой- в царство вечной Любви!..
[04.09.16, 7:19:51] vishnutattva: Это ему
[04.09.16, 7:20:47] MMD: Кришна Кришна!  Объявление об уходе Радха-дамодары прабху с просьбой помолиться за него будет сделано сегодня утром перед лекцией по ШБ на фестивале “Бхакти-сангама”.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

ОЧЕНЬ СРОЧНО. ПЕРЕПОСТ!!!
Завтра состоится церемония прощания с Радха-Дамодарой прабху в Джаганнатха мандире на Ботанике в 13часов. Потом едем в крематорий

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Мне очень жаль, преданные. Мое сообщение выше послужило если не издевательством, то просто, наверное, излишним, неуместным... Я очень расстроен.

Я не видел этого преданного в живую ни разу. В этой жизни, по крайней мере, точно. Видел его только несколько раз в записи на телевидении Патиты Паваны пр. и еще где-то в интернете, может в трансляции. Но почему-то, когда сегодня ночью узнал о его уходе, я очень расстроился. Сам я 1988 г.р. Кто знает...



> Радху-Дамодару посылают на зону в Мордовию. На зоне Радха- Дамодар прабху работал ночами - клеил предохранители для телевизоров. От ядовитого клея слезали на пальцах рук ногти. От недоедания на тюремной поверке от голода он много раз терял сознание. При этом он строго соблюдал все принципы и продолжал проповедовать.


... может в своей прошлой жизни я был одним из тех злонравных людей, которым он проповедовал в заключении. И я обязан ему тем, что в этой жизни тоже стал преданным. Не знаю, мне закрыта эта память. 

Конечно, в теории я знаю, что уход вайшнава не должен вызывать скорби. Но на практике трудно этому следовать. Тем более малоопытному молодому человеку. 




> Помолитесь пожалуйста за него. Такие молитвы за возвышенных вайшнавов прежде всего очищают наше сердце...


ИМХО это наоборот - не столько нам за него нужно молиться, сколько еще _он нам_ способен даровать благословения. Мне стало даже как-то неудобно пытаться предложить ему свои добавочные 1 или 2 круга. Конечно, я сделал это, но почувствовал себя духовным червяком, если не хуже того... Простите, пожалуйста, за мою гордыню, что столько написал о себе и о личных переживаниях. Мне было почему-то очень больно узнать о его уходе, несмотря на то что физически я нахожусь за тысячи километров и в этой жизни никогда его не видел. Простите меня, пожалуйста, также за все возможно нанесенные осознанные и неосознанные оскорбления. Я чувствую себя виноватым, что бессилен был как-либо помочь в такой ситуации.

Ваш маленький слуга.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Интервью Радха Дамодара прабху для документального фильма "Зажигающий сердца"*

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Е.С.Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами о Е.М.Радха Дамодаре прабху*

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Воспоминания о Радха Дамодаре прабху 2016.09.04*

----------


## Пранешвари деви даси

Создана группа в память о Радха Дамодаре прабху. Лекции, семинары - аудио и видео.

https://vk.com/radha_damodar

----------


## Пранешвари деви даси



----------

